# Thaz's "Dark Dragon Design"



## Code Red (Sep 14, 2010)

If you don't know who Thaz is, then you've never heard of DrA.  His dA profile is here.  http://thazumi.deviantart.com/

Apparently, one of his characters from the DrA site, The Dark Dragon, is being made into a plushie.  

Don't believe me?  Here's a link.   http://www.patchtogether.com/designs/dark-dragon-child-3759.html

Discuss away.


----------

